
Show HN: GraphQL lib for real-time apps - tjmehta
https://github.com/tjmehta/primus-graphql
======
zackify
What's the benefit of this, over using the websocket layer for Apollo?

~~~
paws
Well, to answer you could take a look at their dependencies:

[https://github.com/tjmehta/primus-
graphql/blob/master/packag...](https://github.com/tjmehta/primus-
graphql/blob/master/package.json)

[https://github.com/prisma/graphql-
yoga/blob/master/package.j...](https://github.com/prisma/graphql-
yoga/blob/master/package.json)

~~~
np_tedious
That's primus and relay. Question was about Apollo

~~~
np_tedious
Sorry. Primus and prisma, not relay

------
fulafel
What are the real-time properties of this?

~~~
beaconstudios
Graphql subscriptions, aka pubsub with marketing.

------
chrisweekly
Looks awesome at first glance.

